# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  ИГРА "Остроумный вопрос - смешной ответ"

## Mr_Vinni

*ПРАВИЛА: Я задаю вопрос, ты пишешь смешной ответ и задаёшь свой вопрос - и так до бесконечности!НИЧЕГО СЛОЖНОГО!

Я начну: 
Если сварить русалку, какой суп мы получим мясной или рыбный?*

----------


## Irina

Молочный 
*
Что будет если смешать самогон с шампанским?*

----------


## vetra

Провалы в памяти 

*Почему женщинам зимой в чулках тепло, а мужикам в джинсах холодно?*

----------


## Irina

Женщин видимо греет сознание своей привлекательности 

*Почему блондинка не может быть умной?*

----------


## vetra

Потому, что она красивее, чем Вы умнее.

*Что будет если скрестить дятла и ежика?*

----------


## Irina

Задолбавший ёжик)

Почему наглость второе счастье?

----------


## vetra

Потому, что первое место уже занято 

*Чем отличается старый холостяк от молодого?*

----------


## Irina

Тем же, чем и быки, стоящие на горе, из известного анекдота. 

*Чем же занято первое место?*

----------


## Sanych

> Тем же, чем и быки, стоящие на горе, из известного анекдота. 
> 
> *Чем же занято первое место?*


Да, мне тоже интересно стало, чем же оно занято?
И кстати, что там за быки на горе?
P.S. Ну эт я так, вне темы немножко

----------


## Irina

Анекдот: 
На горе пасутся два быка: молодой и старый, а под горкой стадо телок. 
Молодой бычок взволнованно говорит старому:
- Слушай! Слушай! Давай быстренько спустимся вниз, выберем вон ту беленькую, и
сразу назад. Старый бык критически смотрит вниз:
- Не-а.
- Ну тогда давай быстренько вниз, выберем вон ту рябенькую и сразу назад.
- Не-а.
- Ну тогда... Тогда давай хотя-бы вон ту черненькую и сразу назад.
- Не-а.
- А чего ты хочешь?
- Сейчас мы не спеша поедим, поваляемся на травке, затем, не спеша, спустимся
вниз и поимеем всех.

----------


## Mouse

Счастьем

*О чем мечтает блондинка?*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

О том, что бы перекраситься в брюнетку.

Что будет, если мортышке дать гранату?

----------


## JAHolper

Она превратится в блондинку.

*Сколько стоит белорусский рубль?*

----------


## SDS

1/10- ую  затяжки от сигареты "Прима".
*Сколько % табака в сигарете "Прима"?*

----------


## Mouse

Там нету табака))

Что такое дырка, а в ней еще две дырки?))

----------


## гость

русский

----------

